# 10 months old..



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

L.E. just had her 10 month birthday, and yet she's acting like she's a baby again. I caught her 4 times yesterday going potty everywhere else but her puppy pad. She has been potty trained since she was 16 weeks old, and yet it's like all this time has gone out the window. I'm not sure if it's because we just moved or what but she's driving me crazy. Yesterday we stayed at my boyfriend's house where she's been many times and knows where to go potty. but I caught her going pee and poop off her potty pad. i'm not sure if she's doing it for attention cause i've been so busy with the move or what. does anyone have any suggestions?

She also has developed a new barking habit. she barks when she hears other dags bark, when there are strange noises and mostly just when she's frustrated or doesn't get her way. last night i was in tears because i couldn't get her to stop barking and i was worried that the neighbors would complain. she has never been such a little booger before. it seems like she just barks to make noise. i really don't mind when she barks at noises cause i'm thankful that she wants to alert me, but the bratty barks i want to stop. does anyone have any suggestions about this too? my boyfriend seems to think that she's trying to get my attention, but honestly, i try to spend as much time with her as possible as it is.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm wondering if the place you moved into had a dog there before who peed on the carpet and it wasn't cleaned properly (or replaced) before you moved in. That would attract her to potty in inappropriate places.

Does she seem to be peeing more than usual? If so, I'd have her checked for a uti. Female dogs can be prone to them.

It also could just be behavioral and you need to go back to potty training 101 with L.E.

The barking could be from being in a strange place. It also could be her age (sort of like human terrible twos).

It sounds like some basic training might be in order.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks ladysmom,

i do think she is just going through her terrible twos. last night she was a very good girl so we'll see how tonight goes. i think a lot of it has to do with us moving and being confused. my bf and i really tried to pay her a lot of attention and include her in every conversation


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't know whats happening with Puddles also. He had been doing just great, then this week.....started back over. Peeed on the recliner twice. 

Last night I removed his food and water and hour before bed time. He was on the bed all night with me. Well, let me say I thought he had been. As soon as the alarm clock went off, we were outside peeee in less than 2 mins. Came back in and stepped in peee near the sofa. I even got pee pads in spare bedroom and some times he will use them. 

Today when I left for work, he was gated in the kitchen and tonight when its bed time, he will be going in his crate (tears,sad face, whinning), I'm not giving in since hubby is out of town. 

Can't stand the pee smell in house and I don't plan to replace the carpet any time soon. I have also bought 6 different products for peeee smell and NONE of them work. I think its cause the bugger has been peeeing and I didn't know it. Well I do now and were starting over with the training. He can pout and bark, but it's going to be done. 

Good luck elliesmom and crossing my fingers for Puddles


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Nov 8 2005, 10:57 AM
> *I don't know whats happening with Puddles also. He had been doing just great, then this week.....started back over. Peeed on the recliner twice.
> 
> Last night I removed his food and water and hour before bed time. He was on the bed all night with me. Well, let me say I thought he had been. As soon as the alarm clock went off, we were outside peeee in less than 2 mins. Came back in and stepped in peee near the sofa.  I even got pee pads in spare bedroom and some times he will use them.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

How old is Puddles?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles is 1 1/2.

Today went well in the kitchen, not a mess and my kitchen is pretty good size. 

I think instead of putting him in his crate tonight, I may gate him back in kitchen.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Mabe she is jealous your boyfriend has your attention? Could be change, too. She might not have understood visiting his place before and now it makes her nervous??

I would put my money on possible jealousy. As pack animals, she may see you as the leader of the pack and herself as second in command....and your BF as taking her place???


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaxMommy_@Nov 15 2005, 04:24 PM
> *Mabe she is jealous your boyfriend has your attention?  Could be change, too.  She might not have understood visiting his place before and now it makes her nervous??
> 
> I would put my money on possible jealousy.  As pack animals, she may see you as the leader of the pack and herself as second in command....and your BF as taking her place???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119963*


[/QUOTE]

We've thought about that. Recently she's been doing better, but still strives for our attention. In fact, I think she's starting to favor him a little bit. She loves to lay in bed with him and cuddle. I think she's starting to see that he's not taking me away...he's a new buddy for her to play with! He also is starting to pay her more attention which helps. 

The only thing I'm still struggling with is her barking. It seems like she just found her voice and wants to use it all the time now! I'm really trying to keep my patients but it's hard sometimes. It's hard to whisper "no bark" 15 times straight. If the whispering doesn't work, I'm going to try the water bottle. I have to admit, she does look so cute when she barks though. Just the way she looks so serious about it and curls her mouth is kind of cute.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

They say you shouldn't have to repeat a command to many times or they will just ignore you.

I use "no" and "no bite" with the nipping and skin tugging (it hurts!)...the "no's" rarely work. You know I just tried the water bottle, very interesting. I sprayed him with a "no" and he stopped. THen he tried to bite again, and I sprayed (he looked so confused it was cute) and he stopped. The third time I said "no" and he was waiting to get squirted and yes he stopped. The only thing is, you have to keep that water bottle with you, and I always forget it everywhere.

I know the biting they grow out of??? hopefully. But since he is only 3 months right now, I don't want to over do it.

With the barking, I would deffinitely try the spray bottle. You'll see that look on their face (What was that--look) but it does stop them.

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.

Also, if you keep answering her barks, she might take it as attention, so you kinda have to be careful with that too. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> > I don't know whats happening with Puddles also. He had been doing just great, then this week.....started back over. Peeed on the recliner twice.
> >
> > Last night I removed his food and water and hour before bed time. He was on the bed all night with me. Well, let me say I thought he had been. As soon as the alarm clock went off, we were outside peeee in less than 2 mins. Came back in and stepped in peee near the sofa.  I even got pee pads in spare bedroom and some times he will use them.
> >
> ...


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Mine poops in his certain special carpetted areas and pees in other places. Uses the wee-wee pad in the morn when I take him there. During the day, I take him there and he won't go...then I find him going right after somewhere else.









I have been too much of a coward to confine him to the kitchen, can't deal with the high pitch crys and howels.









I guess eventually I will have to train him right, he already has pooped everywhere.


----------

